# Buddys buddies (more new additions)



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

We picked these two guys up satruday night from a local rescue. They are really cute and very curious. They are skiddish around us but thats understandable since its a new environment and new people. 

Currently they are in a different room from buddy for quarintine purposes. Its killing me though to see buddy all alone. We try to make sure that hes out or at least the oppertunity to come out several hours a night. We also make sure to spend time with the other guys so they get to know us.

Oh names...

Pink eyed white guy - Freddie "Mercury"
Agouti Hooded - Jimi "Hendrix"
and of course our other little guy is Buddy "Holly" (hes keeping his sisters name)


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

we are happy to have them. They are getting used to us quickly which is nice but the whole quarintine is hard. 

I hope they are as happy as we are.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

cangrats there adoable


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so cute! And I love thier names.


----------

